
Tech firms have developed AI that can learn how to write music - nopinsight
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/06/artificial-intelligence-and-will-we-be-slaves-to-the-algorithm
======
nopinsight
Popular YouTube artist uses AI to record new album

[http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/21/technology/future/taryn-
sout...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/21/technology/future/taryn-southern-ai-
music/index.html)

